# Harrowing In Grass Seed



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

I just found out today that you should harrow your grass seed twice when you seed it. Who else has heard of this? I just seeded 120 ac today. I guess we'll see if it's any better than just harrowing once.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think that might migrate the seed to deep depending on how deep you worked the seed bed up. I presume you broadcasted it then harrowed? Martin


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Direct seeded oats at 2" and valmar-harrowed in the grass seed. With our sandy soil, Dynaagra rep said to seed the grass in at .5" to 1" deep. The valmar I used couldn't put all the lbs at one time, so I split the lbs on each harrow pass. Hopfully it will work out. This is all under pivot irrigation, so moisture is not a problem.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I am eager to hear how it works out! Wasn't sure where you were so the sandy soil should allow the plant to emerge but here if we got a rain or big shower the ground would cake over (crust over) and you would get a poor stand if the seed went very deep good luck Martin


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anytime we have done any seeding we have always harrowed twice. Makes sure all the seed is at least covered with a bit of dirt and also a last chance to get rid of and weeds that are starting to germinate.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, so far so good. A month and a half of growth on the 120 ac and the alfalfa is as tall as the oats. Very little grass coming right now, next yr will be a different story. Oats are anywhere from 18"-26" and the alfalfa is right there. Going to be a pain in the azz to bale because it'll take so long to dry down. Sure glad I bought a Recon 300 to help with drying. It will make awesome winter feed if I can get it baled up. I try get some pics up when I find the time.


----------

